# upper coast tarpon



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

My wife often fishes with me so I took her out last week when we were on fish. After about 40 minutes her hands were some-what raw from the rod so I took over and horsed this big fish in for a quick release. Time for a pair of simms sun gloves for her. This fish was minimum 160 plus and maybe close to 180 not sure but very big. Sorry for the sub-standard pics, it was just us two on the boat and was more interested in not killing the fish then quality pics, notice the size of the head/gill plates compared to her. We had landed 2 sharks on drifted ****-pops prior to this run, even though we had pods of rolling fish around us I assumed it was another shark, until 2 to 3 minutes into the fight it did a simi roll/greg-hound and serveral minutes later finally got air-born a 100 yards or so from the boat. Looks like it will be several days before the weather is right again.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

very nice legs....i mean fish lol jk tell her we said congrats.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Nice fish..nice boat...nice pics...nice equip.. your a lucky man.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

VERY COOL! WAY TO GO.....


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I always have loved the summer just for what the solar exposures do in bringing out the best tan-like colors on everything! The tarpon is beautiful, too. Tell her congrats. Now if I could catch one.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tarpon*

This report adds more support for the C2 Theory for catching tarpon.

You have to be fishing for something else.!

**** Pops Rule! C2


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Great fish!

Love the pictures and concern for fish. 

TC


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you trying to torture us with the wife or the fish??? Nice catch, in both areas!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

That kicks *** dude! :cheers:


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## David Brock (May 21, 2007)

Way to put her on them Capt Hook!!!


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

Great report - ? where do you get the plastics in those colors for the ****-pop.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

haha nice


----------

